# 1950 Schwinn Hornet Whizzer



## tommer2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thought I'd show you all what I finished up this winter. Runs great and rides beautifully 
Oh yea, it's for sale!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 9, 2014)

I think that is bloody beautiful...


----------



## mruiz (Jul 10, 2014)

*thums up*

Yes nice touch, fender braces hum. aluminum or cad.
 Mitch


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2014)

very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oquinn (Jul 17, 2014)

*Is the frame dimpled for the belt?*

I like to see a pic if they are there!


----------



## tommer2 (Jul 18, 2014)

oquinn said:


> I like to see a pic if they are there!




No dimples. Just a stock Hornet frame. No clearance issues though.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 13, 2016)

Awesome,,, I have a panther  I'm working on


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 2, 2016)

Whizzer newsletter ad for sale?  Ph 920-559-1822


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 26, 2016)

I've finished my panther,,, 1950


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 26, 2016)

How much is the asking price?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 6, 2016)

VDub Will said:


> How much is the asking price?



I sold my 1950 Red Schwinn Panther for $ 1900 dollars


----------



## racie35 (Dec 1, 2016)

I like the hubcaps


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2016)

oquinn said:


> *Is the frame dimpled for the belt?*
> 
> I like to see a pic if they are there!



Joe Cargola can dimple any fender for belt clearance.


----------

